# Wrist strength



## ablastoid (Sep 10, 2014)

I have reqlly weak wrists genetics? Or can I make a difference?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...-train-my-hand-muscles?highlight=small+wrists


..enjoy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2014)

LMAO kevlin hahaha


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 10, 2014)

I blame genetics for all my shortcomings too


----------



## bvs (Sep 10, 2014)

excessive masturbation


----------



## woodswise (Sep 10, 2014)

LMAO.  Perfect response.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 10, 2014)

Bro you have to start changing hands when you Jack off. It will keep both wrists equally strong.


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 11, 2014)

Stupid genetics


----------



## ccpro (Sep 18, 2014)

My right wrist could run a 10k


----------

